# Filter set up for tap water/Python



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Does anyone make some sort of filter that would connect to a faucet/Python set up to filter tap water going back into a tank? Or has anyone rigged up a do it yourself gizmo?


----------



## KungPaoChicky (Oct 11, 2005)

look into carbon blocks. I have heard of alot of aquarium maitence companys using carbon blocks to filter the water before it gets to the aquarium through either an ehiem hose or a python. Though you may be better off investing in an RO unit anyways.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Could you put an Eheim Carbon pad at the end of the Python? Would that work?


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 28, 2005)

What are you trying to filter out?


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

chlorine and stuff that comes in the tap


----------



## fish7days (Jul 30, 2005)

I have. I use 2 Sears filters. One is carbon and the other is their stock filter that they claim removes 98% of chlorine. I connected them in line and they work perfectly well. I go straight from tap to tank.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Thanks!! That is what I had in mind. I will look into it at Sears.


----------



## Gumby (Aug 1, 2005)

Also look at local plumbing stores. I'm sure that you could find a fitting or a series of fittings to get the kind of conversion you're looking for. Series of fittings, specialty plumbing stores, and know how/modifying are usually how it get my odd plumbing jobs done.


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

I also have found a tap water filter at rockymountaindiscus.com, Im inquiring about it, but it looks like that might work too. It says it works inline with the Python.


----------



## Laith (Sep 4, 2004)

You mention that you want to filter out chlorine and "stuff".

Depending on what the stuff is, carbon may not even remove it. Chlorine can be eliminated by using a good dechlorinator product; I just add it to the tank before re-filling with tap water directly.

So you may not even need filtering...


----------



## summitwynds (Jun 3, 2005)

Well, just the bad stuff, chlorine, chloramines, copper sediment if there is any, it's an old town in MA. I have been using straight tap water. No fish problems. But I bought some discus and heard how sensitive they are so for their tank I use Amquel with water changes. On the other hand I have had problems with shrimp dying. So I was thinking the tap water might be the problem and it wouldnt hurt to filter out the chlorine/chloramines instead of using chemicals.


----------



## RTR (Oct 28, 2005)

Carbon block whole-house type filter cartridges will remove chlorine at low flow rates. My automated setup used such at a flow rate of ~5 GPH and gave full removal. I have not tested higher flows.


----------



## jordanchris651 (Dec 17, 2021)

Investigate carbon blocks. Many aquarium maintenance companies, I've heard, use carbon blocks to filter the water before it enters the tank via an ehiem hose or a python. Even so, you might be better off investing on a RO unit.
I've done so. Two Sears filters are used. The first is carbon, while the second is a stock filter that claims to remove 98 percent of chlorine. I linked them in a straight line, and they function well. I go directly from the tap to the tank.


----------

